
How the Plastics Industry Is Fighting to Keep Polluting the World - srameshc
https://theintercept.com/2019/07/20/plastics-industry-plastic-recycling/
======
paulryanrogers
Quite damning that recycling is used to distract from the larger problem of
plastics worsening externalities.

I'll never look at black plastic utensils the same way again.

